# Information required please



## DubaiDave (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all

I have been offered a job in Dubai as a document specialist on 222,000 AED per year.

I am a single person and was intending to live alone, but looking at the price of accommodation I see that it will take up about half of my salary.

What sort of quality of life will I be able to afford on what is left.

Also the following may seem like foolish questions but I would really appreciate the answers.

Are there many single non-Muslim women in Dubai, preferably 25-45?

How easy is it to get fresh vegetables there, and are they expensive?

What time of the year is it "too hot" (if you have any figures that would help), and when is it ok?

Many thanks for any help.

Oh, btw my job will be near the financial centre. I don't know where that is but I'm told that it's best to live as close to work as possible. Financial centres tend to be expensive, so any information about what sort of apartment prices I could expect near there would be most helpful too.

Once again, many thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you being offered just a basic salary? No housing benefit etc?

On AED 18,333 pm you aren't going to have a lot left after rent, bills etc, but it depends on the type of lifestyle you want. Do you like ot go out much, drink, eat out?

Single women? Erm - are you male or female? Are you asking about whether you'll get dates etc? Like any other city there is a mix of people - plenty of Emirates stewardesses as well. 

Fresh vegetables? Oh dear!  This is a modern country - you can get just about everything, including plenty of fruit & veg that you aren't familiar with. Some imported stuff can be a bit pricey, but use local stuff in season and it's cheap.

For the weather - this info is easily available if you google - or it can even be found inthe BBC weather site. Right now daytime temperatures are mid to high 20's, but in July/Aug it can reach 50 degrees. I really don't know what you deem OK, but it is cooler Nov - March. Just about everywhere is air-conditioned.

I ssume you would be working at DIFC or nearby. You can live in a number of areas that aren't too far away & reasonably priced (for Dubai). Consider Oud Metha, Bur Dubai, Healthcare City. 

Have a look at the Gulf News property site for details of rent. Bear in mind also that these days most landlords require rent to be paid annually in advance.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai Dave I guess is male, Dave don't bother you won't be able to manage. And yes there are plenty of single Muslim women here, it is a Muslim Country. It tends to be hot in the summer.


----------



## DubaiDave (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks for the advice guys.

I've looked into it and I'm not taking the job.

Seems to me they're taking the p*ss in the hope that I don't know the value of the currency. It's actually considerably less than I'm paid at the moment, and the cost of housing means that my quality of life and my disposable income would actually fall.

By the way Geordie, I said NON-muslim women!!!

Yes, it is about dating.

I wouldn't have wanted to be bored there, but I've heard that the mix of single men to women is about 70-30, and that doesn't sound great to me.

Since I'm not going anyway now I guess it doesn't matter.

There are loads of things in GB that I'd like to change, but the availability of single women really isn't an issue here


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

there are plenty of women here, Trolly Dolly HQ!


----------

